# Question about Cheaterville



## RFguy (Feb 17, 2013)

I know people here and especially BSes are excited about Cheaterville, but in my opinion it is nothing more than a money making extortion scheme.

What happens if I break up with my SO and while no infidelity was involved, she out of spite posts me on Cheaterville?

In the FAQ they clearly state that they will not withdraw postings and the only one who can do it is the person who put it up in the first place!

They also mention something about a non affiliated arbitration website that you can refer to in order to have a post taken down.

Also the waiting period is not for checking if the story is true (that would be impossible in most cases) but just to weed out personal info such as SSN and addresses.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Not being a wise guy, but what is the question ?

Is it the what if ? 

Well I never knew about cheaterville until I came here. It just not something I would have ever expected to do out of spite. 

Obtuse statement incoming, but why would someone out of "spite" put a spouse on cheaterville if they never cheated ?.. Trust me I get the whole out of spite, but how does it get there ? How does someone get from 

*" Honey I know we have been going to counseling for 8 months, but I love you less today then I did 8 months ago. I'm very, very, deeply sorry. But I'm just out of love with you. It's not someone else. It's just me not in love anymore. Again I'm so sorry but I need to end this"*

To

I'm posting your name on cheaterville because I want to.

I am not going back to read any of your previous postings, but it seems like your the wayward spouse who was confronted with minimal evidence and now is in fear of being put on cheaterville.

If I am off base.. Well then pre-emptive apology, I just don't get where your question is coming from.


----------



## RFguy (Feb 17, 2013)

You're right, there's no question in my OP. It is just my opinion that Cheaterville is wide open to abuse and there's nothing you can do about it if that happens, unless you pay money to that arbitration website.

Also my personal story is like the example I gave above, break-up with no infidelity involved.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

But see that's where truth and lies converge. If she posted out of spite, that's defamation and slander. THAT can be legally rectified.

Truth is not slander. When one posts on Cheaterville, it should be done in a straight forward manner. No need to make it any more than it is. "Just the facts ma'am."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Cheaterville is just the modern day web version of the water cooler. We all have been at some time or another sucked into the office drama of who's dating whom and cheating on their significant other doing so. Whether that is anymore true than cheaterville, we will never know but the rumors are spread and believed none the less.

I do agree your scenario is something that can happen and is wrong, but it is no different than someone coming one here or other sites dedicated to infidelity and posting about their spouse's indiscretions. Usually here, people aren't posting names and personal info (to maintain anonymity), but there really is nothing stopping them from doing so if they are so inclined, so does that put this forum section on level with Cheaterville (as it could be used in that same way)? I guess that you could argue that having a username on AM or any of the other sites dedicated to infidelity and their discussions makes the person automatically a cheater (as some people do this only to investigate how the other half lives and behaves or post onto these boards but the same could be assumed). People have to be trusted at some point to do what is right.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Everything is open to potential abuse. You could print flyers with the same info and slip then under the doors of the APs neighbors in meat space. You can do that to anyone.

But people don't because if slander laws.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> Everything is open to potential abuse. You could print flyers with the same info and slip then under the doors of the APs neighbors in meat space. You can do that to anyone.
> 
> But people don't because if slander laws.


Would love to send flyers to everyone they both know and even rent bill board space  but I never would. Cheaterville will be enough I guess. I really want all her friends to know due to the fact she whined to everyone about her 3rd husband cheating on her and now here she is going at it with a married man. If she was so devastated, why cause that to another person?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Mar 5, 2013)

pollywog said:


> Would love to send flyers to everyone they both know and even rent bill board space  but I never would. Cheaterville will be enough I guess. *I really want all her friends to know due to the fact she whined to everyone about her 3rd husband cheating on her and now here she is going at it with a married man.* If she was so devastated, why cause that to another person?


LOL, ahhh, it's like there is a script somewhere for infidelity, and the players rehearse their lines quite well.

Both the OW (that I know of) claimed their husbands cheated and were abusive. 

So then they go cheat with mine.

Awesome. I guess when your life sucks, the natural thing to do is help destroy someone elses.

Misery really does love company, it would seem...


----------

